# Lets make art: Mario Karts



## superkrm (Aug 3, 2008)

This edition of "Lets make art".  We will focus on Karts in the game Mario Kart DS.
Pieces should be centered around the vehicles not the characters. 

This is right up your alley KillerMech.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's renditions.
This should be fun.


----------



## LFF (Aug 3, 2008)

Can we design our own karts that could/should be in the games? Or do we have to base them on existing ones?


----------



## superkrm (Aug 3, 2008)

designing your own kart is fine.

abstracts, parodies, comics, unusual situations, oil changes.....

almost anything goes


----------



## LFF (Aug 3, 2008)

Not brilliant, but I can't see anything else I can do. Ugh. Don't expect anything good.


Spoiler











I might make another attempt. I was planning to do a kart that was mario's head facing upwards, and the cockpit is in his mouth.


EDIT: I remade the above picture, but Better! Smaller! Pixelyer! Better!


----------



## Killermech (Aug 4, 2008)

No 3D I'm afraid, since I haven't used 3D Max for nearly 5 years now. So I used something I already know now, photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I normally work on these kind of projects for a few days (polishing etc), but this rain makes me lazy. So here it is:







No idea what to call it.. Killerkart?


----------

